# molting shrimp??



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Is this the exoskeleton of a shrimp? Just want to make sure my shrimps aren't dead.










Also, how can you find and tell if there is a dead shrimp? I know when I have a dead shrimp when the water smells horrible, but not everyone smells their water.

thanks...


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Looks to be the molting of a shrimp. 

Going from memory, haven't had dead shrimp in a while.

Dead Cherry shrimp look orange and white
Dead Green shrimp look white
Dead CRS look white/orange
Dead Bumblebee look white
Dead amanos look whitish/opaque

Usually they get eaten by other shrimp, or later they get picked up by the gravel cleanings.

-John N.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

I agree with John N., that is the shell of a molted shrimp. There is no flesh/meat which is seen in dead shrimp.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

phewww...I'm relieved. Thanks for the lighting quick replies!


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

You will see a split in the moult on the back of the saddle area where the shrimp has broken through.

My snails eat the moults.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Shrimp&Snails said:


> You will see a split in the moult on the back of the saddle area where the shrimp has broken through.
> 
> My snails eat the moults.


Really? What type of snails do you have? I remember that crabs eat their shells after they molt. So I thought that the shrimps would eat the exoskeleton after.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

I keep pomacea bridgesii and asolene spixi snails in with my shrimp.

I haven't seen my shrimp eating or nibbling at the moults.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

my shrimp eat the molts all the time


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Mine nibble at the molted shell ntil it is gone. It takes some time though.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

I guess my snails are into the moults more than my shrimp.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

My solo ghost shrimp eats the moults of my dwarf crays all the time!!

Usually they only last a day or so before they are gone.....


----------

